# Flagstone Sealant question



## Chris511 (Jul 8, 2010)

A customer had flagstone on her front porch sealed with an unknown sealant that I'm sure was meant for it. Problem is when wet, it gets slick. Anyone have any suggestions?
My thought was to try to find out what product was originally used and go back with a second coat but this time add Clear-Grip by Seal-Krete. Please help as she is wanting to get this done before her wedding in two weeks. Thanks in advance!


----------

